# The greatest gift you’ve given/received from your spouse?



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Diamond ring, automobile, trips, jewelry, home, …

It occurred to me that the greatest gift I’ve ever received from my wife is probably- her sexuality.

I mean, sure she’s also given me children and all… but I’m leaving them out of this for now. They’re an incredible gift too though- don’t get me wrong.

Before everyone gets all insulted that I’m bragging that I’m my wife’s “one and only” I’ll just say nope- I wasn’t. Still though, it is one gift that just “keeps on giving” and I can’t think of any gift from her that is near to this level. It’s sort of this secret part of her that is uniquely mine…

What says you?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

CatholicDad said:


> Diamond ring, automobile, trips, jewelry, home, …
> 
> It occurred to me that the greatest gift I’ve ever received from my wife is probably- her sexuality.
> 
> ...


The absolutely happiest moment in my life was just after the wedding ceremony when the priest and witnesses signed the county issued marriage license. We were had become one. I would no longer have to guard my feelings about her in front of anyone. Family, friends, community all knew we were married and belonged together. 

We have always both loved each other, although there were times we didn't realize the other was expressing love. As to sex there have been ups and down, but it is extremely important. However, I think the most important element is the sensual and emotional bonding. The deep knowing and commitment to our marriage. Said by a man who almost divorced his wife when it became a sex starved marriage, but because of our mutual commitment to each other and our marriage, rebuilt things.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

the greatest gift is she puts up with my bull


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Turning her life around for the better after DDay six years ago. Life is good.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

My Ex-spouse signed the divorce papers. Greatest gift ever!!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

My daughter. And she arrived on my birthday.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

My wife put socks in the dryer to heat them up and gave them to me when my feet were freezing. I don’t think I have been as excited to get something at least in many years.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Himself. Agreeing to marry me 16 years ago. A massive blessing is what an amazing stepfather and step grandfather he is. He just loves them and treats them as if they are his own. As soon as he married me he took on my children as his. I love him for that.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I think the greatest gift we've given/received is us! I'm pretty sure my life would have continued to be a total **** show if my wife, then GF, wouldn't have been in my life. She gave me a reason to turn myself around and start planning a future for us. I also think I helped save her from a life in a crappy city, barely scrapping by and a painful life of being cheated on by her ex. Maybe we both would have gotten on the right track without each other, but I know we gave each other the life we have today.


----------



## Angie?or… (Nov 15, 2021)

Himself. His heart and acceptance and loyalty through 38 years of ups and downs.

Thank you, @CatholicDad for this thread. Nice to reflect on how very blessed I am this morning.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Good to see you back


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

*CatholicDad 

My applauses*


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Just to elaborate a little here. My wife has lot of friends… my kids all know her as mom, a lot of people love knowing her and are genuinely excited and happy to see her. She has several ladies she confides in pretty seriously too so they know a lot about her, personal issues and stuff- they can talk at length about issues with kids and adult kids blah blah. However I’m the only person that truly knows her on an intimate level. So yeah, it’s not just the sex act but rather her entire intimate and sexual part of her that I think may be her greatest gift to me.

Someone got so angry on here when I said I “owned” my wife’s sexuality. I definitely said it wrong. I don’t own it. Rather, it is one of her greatest gifts. Oddly it also isn’t just a gift from her because it is something I participate in and share with her too.

It is sort of an almost sacred gift between a husband and wife that can even create new life. I’ve got to say, there is no peace on earth that can compare to that feeling of satisfaction- after…. I’d say these moments after are the only times on this earth that I truly feel- at peace. There is nothing on earth quite like it. For a brief moment we are “one” and I become perfectly content and happy… before the kids, the work I have to do, literally the testosterone, comes creeping back in and drags me back to”normal” life.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Total sexual submission. And before people get all mad, its what she wants.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

ccpowerslave said:


> My wife put socks in the dryer to heat them up and gave them to me when my feet were freezing. I don’t think I have been as excited to get something at least in many years.


that bar is a low one, but we will accept it!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

thunderchad said:


> Total sexual submission. And before people get all mad, it what she wants.


how do i "like" something twice?


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

The greatest gift my @Emerging Buddhist gives to me is that he shares himself. I know that it's not always easy for people to open up and be vulnerable, and for a soldier it can be even harder, but every day and every night he gives me the gift of sharing his thoughts and his feelings and him self. It's an immeasurably precious gift, and I know I am the only one who gets to see this treasure, so I'm blessed beyond measure. Greatest Gift? His True Self.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> Good to see you back


I appreciate you, @DownByTheRiver, and @Picklemickle saying a lot of the stuff that I didn’t get to on my last thread since I was banned until the thread was closed. Y’all said what I wanted to say- and more eloquently too.

My anti-porn threads always run like that. I especially love it when the people that say “I’m not a user” or “I have no dog in this fight” come out and then get the most aggressive or accuse me of being rude and disrespectful. Seeing that play out on my thread in the same way- without being a part of it for once- really gave me a chuckle. Thank you.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

My son. And his signature on the divorce papers _swoon_


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

CatholicDad said:


> Just to elaborate a little here. My wife has lot of friends… my kids all know her as mom, a lot of people love knowing her and are genuinely excited and happy to see her. She has several ladies she confides in pretty seriously too so they know a lot about her, personal issues and stuff- they can talk at length about issues with kids and adult kids blah blah. However I’m the only person that truly knows her on an intimate level. So yeah, it’s not just the sex act but rather her entire intimate and sexual part of her that I think may be her greatest gift to me.
> 
> Someone got so angry on here when I said I “owned” my wife’s sexuality. I definitely said it wrong. I don’t own it. Rather, it is one of her greatest gifts. Oddly it also isn’t just a gift from her because it is something I participate in and share with her too.
> 
> It is sort of an almost sacred gift between a husband and wife that can even create new life. I’ve got to say, there is no peace on earth that can compare to that feeling of satisfaction- after…. I’d say these moments after are the only times on this earth that I truly feel- at peace. There is nothing on earth quite like it. For a brief moment we are “one” and I become perfectly content and happy… before the kids, the work I have to do, literally the testosterone, comes creeping back in and drags me back to”normal” life.


Another place where I agree with CD. Yep. There are a few things out there.

i too roll my eyes at people that get in a huff over the word “owned” when they very well know you didn’t mean it in that sense.

the word I go with is “belong”. Belong signifies the giving of a gift to someone else (or at least it does to me). I gave myself to my wife and only my wife. I belong to her and only to her. She in turn gave herself to me. She belongs to me.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

My wife's patience and understanding led me to pick up a Bible again and renew my faith in Christ. 

I am also her one and only, which carries a special meaning to me.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

CatholicDad said:


> Diamond ring, automobile, trips, jewelry, home, …
> 
> It occurred to me that the greatest gift I’ve ever received from my wife is probably- her sexuality.
> 
> ...


Effort.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Ok the whole themselves, love, effort and *most importantly accepting me for me.*


But hey you can buy a hangon dildo for double penetration was a nice second.

OHH and a heated plug in blanket for the car rides.


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

This will be random... but, I am a big fan of Emmett Otter's Jugband Christmas. It's a Christmas movie with muppets. A Jim Henson thing. I introduced it to my German wife and she fell in love with it. She wanted to get me something from the movie, like an Emmett Otter doll, but nothing existed. So she MADE one completely out of felt. It's amazing and up on my bookshelf. Every time I look at I'm reminded of the hard work this woman puts into US, and it makes me want to be a better dude.

Yes, I just admitted to 1. Liking a muppet movie, and 2. Having a doll from said movie. Let's not make a big deal out of this.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

I think both of us would say our children. Because of them, I have learned to be more patient, loving, and kind. So, indirectly, he's made me a better person.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

My husband's interest in dating me when I didn't want to date him. Then, his interest in marrying me just after a few months of dating. He's always been two steps ahead of my wants and needs. 

He has given me so much devotion. I can ask him anything and he'll find a way to make it happen. I cherish his love for me.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

dadstartingover said:


> I am a big fan of Emmett Otter's Jugband Christmas.


Now that is amazing! Your wife sounds so serious on the podcasts it’s cool to see her make something like that and of that quality level but I suppose she is an overachiever with her profession and what not!

Full disclosure my father loves Emmett Otter as well.


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

Greatest Gift? There is no one, but I'll try, the Stability of life, the journey we've undertaken, how understanding we've become with one another. And how we're crazy about each other after 10 years of marriage.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Her milk cannon implants 🤣. Just heavenly in a bikini top lol


----------



## DLC (Sep 19, 2021)

Greatest gift is a life lesson of … “never get married”

too bad I learn it too late. 😅


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Her milk cannon implants 🤣. Just heavenly in a bikini top lol


I think boobs are the greatest gift God ever granted to women, but I’m a purist. I prefer them natural. I am quite thankful that 20 years later my wife’s have stayed in relatively the same position all this time. Also, she is one of those lucky ones where they don’t get smaller when she loses weight. 🙂


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

LATERILUS79 said:


> I think boobs are the greatest gift God ever granted to women, but I’m a purist. I prefer them natural. I am quite thankful that 20 years later my wife’s have stayed in relatively the same position all this time. Also, she is one of those lucky ones where they don’t get smaller when she loses weight. 🙂


I was not really on board at first. I thought they would look like cantaloupes and firm to the touch. To my surprise, they look completely natural and only slightly more firm. People are shocked when she says they aren't all real and she is a triple D.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I was not really on board at first. I thought they would look like cantaloupes and firm to the touch. To my surprise, they look completely natural and only slightly more firm. People are shocked when she says they aren't all real and she is a triple D.


Is it too classless to say "pics or it didn't happen"?


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Too many to count, too many to choose from. Herself and a new world.

I am rather shy around women and don't flirt. When I began getting to know Julie I kept things platonic including an overnight date that included traveling from Orange County, CA to up near San Francisco and Carmel. I loved her company.

Then one night a little over 45 years ago we got our signals mixed up, the result being that she let me learn how to make love rather than have sex.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

So much, my wife makes me want to be a better man. She gave me 2 children and her beautiful body. She was especially beautiful when she looked like she was having twins. Could not keep my hands off her as I was overwhelmingly attracted to her when she was pregnant.

My wife is fiercely loyal and submissive to me. Because of that I give her my world. I tell her she gave my life color. 

Our sex life is amazing, many times when I do not initiate because I know she is tired or not feeling the best, she will initiate out of no where. Hell she even initiates when passing a kidney stone. She says, "Maybe it will jar something loose, get the damn thing to moving...besides it will make me feel better for a while and forget about it"


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Also her curves. I tell her, "Baby, if you got the curves, I got the angles!"

The curve of her neck from jaw down to collar bone.

The curve on the outside of her breasts where it transitions down to her ribs.

The curve down her lower back to where her cheeks start curving upward when on her stomach.

When she is on her side how the curve runs from back of her thigh up past her hips and curves back down to her lower back and to ribs.

The curve where her upper thighs meet her fine ass and curve down to her inner thigh/groin area.

I just will not even get into talking about her ankles. 😏

I guess you could say the past 25 yrs I have been a bit smitten for her.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Her big tits …. yeah baby !!!!!!


----------

